# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi >  service revox B251

## east electronics

το συγκεριμενο ...μηχανακι ανοικει σε μελος του φορουμ ενα εξαιρετο   παλληκαρι το οποιο αν και δεν εχει τις γνωσεις που χρειαζεται κανει  προσπαθειες και να τις αποκτησει  αλλα και ακομα καλυτερα και να τις  εμπεδωσει με τα οποια μεσα εχει ( Ψυκτικος στο επαγγελμα ) Το απιθανο  της υποθεσης ειναι οτι τα καταφερνει και πολυ καλα Χιλια Μπραβο Αντωνη  θα μου εκανε πολυ μεγαλη χαρα και να ξαναβοηθησω οπου χρειαστει αλλα και  να δω και αλλα παιδια με το ιδιο παθος . 

Το συγκεριμενο μηχανημα λοιπον ειναι απλα θλιβερο ...ενα κακο μηχανημα  με μυρια προβληματα κακοσχεδιασμενο με σκοπο να ενσωματωσει δεκαδες  τεχνολογιες  που σην τελικη τα καταφερνει μεν αλλα σοβαρα σε βαρος (  πολυ βαρος) της ποιοτητας του ηχου 

Το Β251 εχει ψηφιακο ελεγχο  ολων των λειτουργιων , εχει αναριθμητα TTL  μεσα για ενα καρο δουλειες ψυξη με φρεον .... δεκαδες καθρεπτες ρευματος  για τον ενισχυτη του ....εξι τρανσιστορ εξοδου για να βγαλει οριακα  80βαττ  και στην κορυφη ολων αυτων ενα τροφοδοτικο το οποιο με α  σημερινα δεδομενα θα το λεγαμε   διακοπτικο  αλλα στην πραξη  δεν ειναι  ακριβως ετσι διοτι το συγλκεκριμενο ειναι αυτοταλαντωτο  ...δλδ δουλευει  με μια αναδραση απο το μεατσχηματιστη μια αντισταση και εναν πυκνωτη  ....

Το μηχανημα απο βλαβες δεν ειχε  σχεδον τιποτα ...μερικα τρανσιστορ  ξεκολημενα καμμια δεκαρια πυκνωτες τζουφιους  κατι τριμερακια βρωμικα  *και ενα φραπε μετριο χωρις γαλα μεσα στο τροφοδοτικο !!!*

οπως μπορει να δει καποιος απο τις φωτο ...καηκε το κορδελιο ... ευτυχως ηταν ολα αντιμετωπισιμα ....

enjoy

----------

street (14-01-12)

----------


## Danza

Που να έπεφτε και βότκα! χαχαχαχα

Μπράβο πάντως αφού το επαναφέρατε  :Wink:

----------


## CLOCKMAN

Το χάλασε ο φραπές μάλλον επειδή δεν είχε γάλα  :Lol: 

Έχουν φάση αυτές οι επισκευές

----------


## Papas00zas

Έτσι είναι. Μετά τους ελβετικούς σουγιάδες που είναι ανθεκτικοί παντού και σε κάθε είδους μεταχείριση, τώρα και οι ελβετο-γερμανικοί ενισχυτές αποδεικνύονται το ίδιο :Biggrin: . Διότι διαφορετικά θα το είχατε χαιρετήσει το μηχάνημα. 
Ψύξη με φρέον...άκου λέει.  :Lol: Τι έχει μέσα, καυστήρα ή είναι από μηχανή αυτοκινήτου; :Biggrin:  :Confused1:

----------


## Papas00zas

Ρε συ Σάκη, μήπως προσπαθείς να μας πεις ότι τα ιαπωνικά μηχανήματα ήχου-εικόνας είναι καλύτερα από τ' αντίστοιχα ευρωπαϊκά;  :Biggrin:  Γιατί είσαι λάθος.

----------


## east electronics

Πω πω ...ομορφαντρα μου  !!! βουλωμενο γραμμα διαβαζεις  :Tongue2:

----------

kaptenlouna (14-01-12)

----------


## Makissat

ο ενισχυτής είναι ok τώρα?όλα κομπλέ?εμενα έχει καεί η μια έξοδος από έναν κοντά ενισχυτή πως μπορώ να βρω που είναι να την αλλάξω?δεν ξέρω και πολλά από αυτά έχω όλα τα εργαλεία τα πάντα λόγο το ότι φτιάχνω υπολογιστές εδώ και χρονια αλλα από ηλεκτρονικά δεν ξέρω και πολλά..οποιος μπορεί ας με βοηθήσει λίγο!

----------


## Danza

> ο ενισχυτής είναι ok τώρα?όλα κομπλέ?εμενα έχει καεί η μια έξοδος από έναν κοντά ενισχυτή πως μπορώ να βρω που είναι να την αλλάξω?δεν ξέρω και πολλά από αυτά έχω όλα τα εργαλεία τα πάντα λόγο το ότι φτιάχνω υπολογιστές εδώ και χρονια αλλα από ηλεκτρονικά δεν ξέρω και πολλά..οποιος μπορεί ας με βοηθήσει λίγο!


Άνοιξε ένα καινούριο θέμα, γράψε τύπο/μάρκα και χαρακτηριστικά του ενισχυτή (ότι και όσα ξέρεις), βγάλε και 2-3 φωτογραφίες απο το εσωτερικό και όλο και κάτι θα κάνουμε  :Wink:

----------


## Papas00zas

> Πω πω ...ομορφαντρα μου  !!! βουλωμενο γραμμα διαβαζεις


Είσαι λάθος, πολύ απλά. Αν έκανες σέρβις σε ευρωπαϊκά μηχανήματα, θα είχες άλλη άποψη. Αν έχεις δουλέψει ποτέ σου με revox μαγνητόφωνο τότε το ξανασυζητάμε. :Biggrin:

----------


## east electronics

εχω δουλεψει με  revox  μαγνητοφωνα και περασα υπεροχα ...τα θεωρω κορυφαιa μηχανηματα και σε επιδοσεις και σε ποιοτητα κατασκευης και αντοχης ...Επισης εχω δουλεψει και με με αλλα μοντελα της REVOX  σε ενισχυτες τα οποια δεν επασχαν απο τοση υπερτεχνολογια  οπως το Β251 

Το ρεzουμε παντως ειναι οτι υπαρχουν πολλα σοβαρα ευρωπαικα μηχανηματα ...ολα ομως πασχουν απο τις ιδιες ασθενειες  και τις ιδιες υπεροπτικες τεχνολογιες .... Την χρυση εποχη του hifi  δλδ το 1980 μονο οι Ιαπωνες εφτιαχναν σωστα μηχανηματα ..αργοτερα  kαταλαβαν και οι ευρωπαιοι και ακολουθησαν τα ιδια βηματα ..... ακομα και η  philips , nad, mysical fidelity   κλπ κλπ κλπ 

τελος μου αρκει να πω οτι η Ευρωπαικη σχολη ειναι μια αλλη φαση που εγω δεν γουσταρω ....περα απο αυτα αν αρεσει σε καποιους αλλους εμενα μου περισευει ....Περα απο ολα τα τεχνικα και τις μετρησεις κλπ κλπ εχω ακουσει και πελατες να λενε """εμενα ετσι μου αρεσει "  και αυτο ειναι πολυ αρκετο.... ο καθενας με την αποψη του 

Φιλικοτατα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## Danza

> εχω δουλεψει με  revox  μαγνητοφωνα και περασα υπεροχα ...τα θεωρω κορυφαιa μηχανηματα και σε επιδοσεις και σε ποιοτητα κατασκευης και αντοχης ...Επισης εχω δουλεψει και με με αλλα μοντελα της REVOX  σε ενισχυτες τα οποια δεν επασχαν απο τοση υπερτεχνολογια  οπως το Β251 
> 
> Το ρεzουμε παντως ειναι οτι υπαρχουν πολλα σοβαρα ευρωπαικα μηχανηματα ...ολα ομως πασχουν απο τις ιδιες ασθενειες  και τις ιδιες υπεροπτικες τεχνολογιες .... *Την χρυση εποχη του hifi  δλδ το 1980 μονο οι Ιαπωνες εφτιαχναν σωστα μηχανηματα ..αργοτερα  kαταλαβαν και οι ευρωπαιοι και ακολουθησαν τα ιδια βηματα* ..... ακομα και η  philips , nad, mysical fidelity   κλπ κλπ κλπ 
> 
> τελος μου αρκει να πω οτι η Ευρωπαικη σχολη ειναι μια αλλη φαση που εγω δεν γουσταρω ....περα απο αυτα αν αρεσει σε καποιους αλλους εμενα μου περισευει ....Περα απο ολα τα τεχνικα και τις μετρησεις κλπ κλπ *εχω ακουσει και πελατες να λενε """εμενα ετσι μου αρεσει "  και αυτο ειναι πολυ αρκετο.... ο καθενας με την αποψη του 
> *
> Φιλικοτατα 
> Σακης Πετροπουλος


Σωστότατος. Μην με παρεξηγήσετε αλλά αναπολώ τον ήχο του Sansui A-910 (Made in Japan) και τα ηχεία Technics SB-1990 (Made in Japan) που είχαμε πρίν αρκετά χρόνια....

----------


## Papas00zas

Δεν έχω να πω τίποτε άλλο και σας βγάζω το καπέλο. Έχω σπίτι ενισχυτή Rotel ra-2030 τόσα και τα χρόνια του (30) και παίζει μια χαρά. 
Σάκη, αν ξέρεις τίποτα για αυτό το μοντέλο, πες μου ή στείλε πμ.

----------

